# Red eyed tree frog has blotchy skin



## andaroo (Nov 14, 2008)

One of my females sleeps in the shade at the back of the tank and i haven't seen her properly since I got her 3 weeks ago. The tank was getting smelly so I had put off cleaning until today because i wanted them to settle in and didn't want to bother them. When i undercovered her hiding spot i noticed she was darker green with lighter green dots on her back. I assumed it was camouflage or in between colours but now the lights have been off for a few hours and the blotches have spread alot. 

So i'm not really sure what to think?
Here's a picture of her now


----------



## ilovetoads2 (Oct 31, 2008)

That does not look very good. I would make an appointment with the vet and make sure it is separated from the others immediatly. It does not mean she will definatly die though, that is how my babies looked...but as you know 2 of the 4 died. I would not leave it, seek an appointment for tomorrow as if it is the same as mine had she will go downhill very quickly. Good luck.x


----------



## OlyFroggyBoy (Nov 18, 2009)

Hello, i dont want to worry you but my poor bobo had this and sadly he died a few days after. Try bathing in some distilled water, may help.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Unless it came directly from her, I would be a bit worried about the 'smell' as well- most at least-half-balanced vivs don't smell- what is your set-up?


----------



## andaroo (Nov 14, 2008)

the pattern has changed again










from this









What's happening?


----------



## OlyFroggyBoy (Nov 18, 2009)

Like i said mine had it, is yours sleeping near heat and is it as high up as it normally is, because mine was really near the bottom near the heat. Im not sure whats happening. Its so weird :S


----------



## andaroo (Nov 14, 2008)

she was sleeping quite low yeah next to the heat mat.

I have seperated her now, she was really alert, lively and nervous but i got her into the quarantine tub after she managed to jump out of it and on to the floor b4 i managed to get the lid on! I hope she isn't super stressed now and its gone by the morning but i'm thinking she'll probably be dead  i have the worst look with red eyes! The other 2 seem fine they are normal colours.


----------



## OlyFroggyBoy (Nov 18, 2009)

Aww poor frog, its not lookin good .


----------



## fatlad69 (Oct 22, 2009)

How is she this morning?


----------



## ilovetoads2 (Oct 31, 2008)

I am wondering that too. Dont lose hope. Mine were found each morning on the floor of the viv looking dead, I bathed them by simply putting htem in the water bowl, they did not have any energy to move, after while the colour improved and they got a little fatter looking and moved themselves to somewhere more comfy. I had to do this for about a week, but then found that they no longer were on the floor and slowly improved to the beautiful frogs I have today. These were much sicker than the one that you have here...just ask the vets for something to bath him in (mine suggested a weak saline solution but yours may say other) and try. That is all you can do...but maybe in future you would be best buying one at a time and that way you can ensure a proper quarantine for all of them as individuals, that way, if something goes wrong with one you have a better chance of it not being spread to any more. Hope everything is okay. xx


----------



## andaroo (Nov 14, 2008)

The blotches have changed shape again but are still in the same area and she is a darker green but she is high up in the tank and when i moved her last night she seemed full of energy and completely alert, plus she is plump and the last couple of nights crickets have been eaten so she must have got some. 
I am going to contact the vet anwyay


----------



## ilovetoads2 (Oct 31, 2008)

That is a good plan. At least by being in touch with the vet (and even email him pics to save stress) he can give you what you need. It is always useful to have things in the house. I really do hope this is just a small thing because as you say, you really have not been very lucky recently.


----------



## andaroo (Nov 14, 2008)

I have sent the 2 pictures from here and this one taken this morning to the vet so i'm waiting to hear back from them.


----------



## OlyFroggyBoy (Nov 18, 2009)

Hope it all gets sorted out.


----------



## TIMOTHY AND MATILDA (Oct 31, 2008)

Any news?Hope you hear some good news x


----------



## andaroo (Nov 14, 2008)

This is what i got back from the vets...

Thank you for your enquiry. White spots can be normal in this species and there is a range of colour variation between individuals, however if any of your frogs are exhibiting signs of illness it would be advisable to get them checked over. 

It's as if they never looked at the pictures i sent! i wasn't even talking about white spots...


----------



## matt_mcmahon77 (Dec 3, 2009)

Thats a really poor reponse from them, maybe you should try and find another vet that you could send the pics too or even the place you got them from and see if they know of anything you could do. Hope it gets better.


----------



## alan_edinburgh (Feb 11, 2010)

am not an expert infact a total newbie lol. but do u know anything about ther history like are they wild cot etc etc

could it be anything nutritional or possibly some sort of burrowing skin parasite? could it burnt itself on anything? could be something fungal?


im really no expert only keeping dumpys when i was much younger but they are a couple of thoughts that crossed my mind.

hope she gets better soon


----------



## andaroo (Nov 14, 2008)

I raised the temperatures and lowered the humidity and they seem to be clearing up. I went onto another forum and saw someone with the same problem, and it went away by itself once the humidity was lowered. A breeder said "Sometimes they get discolored spots for no reason, stress, or bacterial infection. Not likely fungus. Lower humidity, keep stress to a minimum, if that does not work you should try antibiotics"
So i'm not worried as much now.


----------



## andaroo (Nov 14, 2008)

Its clearing up nicely, so i must be doing something right










I'm gonna leave the lights on for an extra 4 hours hopefully it'll have all gone by then.


----------



## ilovetoads2 (Oct 31, 2008)

Yeah, when my babies were ill the vet told me it could be a slower change of colour due to stress. But then I was told on here that would never happen cause they change all at the same time, either way, I only have my humidity at 60. I know these seems low but they are happy and healthy and it was recommended by a breeder so I wont be changing it. I am really glad it is clearing up! :2thumb:


----------



## OlyFroggyBoy (Nov 18, 2009)

Im glad its sorted, i had problems with one of mine because the humidity was too high, sadly he died of i think fungal infection. Hope it all goes well


----------



## andaroo (Nov 14, 2008)

OlyFroggyBoy said:


> Im glad its sorted, i had problems with one of mine because the humidity was too high, sadly he died of i think fungal infection. Hope it all goes well


Thanks. Yeah they get infections very very easily so if the humidity is too high there will be more bacteria in the tank. I was only lightly misting the tank at night and they were at 40% during the day and about 60% at night so now i won't bother misting them anymore and i'll make sure to air out the tank more often. The spots have almost gone now, there are several small spots left but i reckon they will clear up by the end of the day.


----------



## LiamAndKec (Jan 23, 2009)

Good to hear that it's just a scare and nothing serious! =]


----------



## NhamNham (Apr 1, 2010)

The topic that you saw in the other forum was mine... I was the one who also had these problem with my red eyed and until now I still don't know what happen and what was that.

Sometimes the green spots came back. I put the humity down and they dissappear again... Its strange...

I came to this forum to try to discover what happen, and what those spots are (were), and then I found this topic, when you resolved your problem by reading mine.... 

What a small world... :whistling2:


----------



## andaroo (Nov 14, 2008)

NhamNham said:


> The topic that you saw in the other forum was mine... I was the one who also had these problem with my red eyed and until now I still don't know what happen and what was that.
> 
> Sometimes the green spots came back. I put the humity down and they dissappear again... Its strange...
> 
> ...


Lol what a coincidence! She still gets them now from time to time i gave her a 3 day course of baytril just to make sure and it helped clear it up but sometimes it still comes back at night, it must just be colouration.


----------



## DeadLee (Apr 7, 2010)

Good to hear it is clearing up. And what a crap response from the vet. I always try to get in contact over the phone and follow up with emails and get them to check while i am on the phone to them for this sort of thing. 

Not done it with a ver mind but i have with a computer


----------



## andaroo (Nov 14, 2008)

she isnt my concern anymore its my other female with the bacterial infection her last dose of baytril is tomorrow but its only just started to look like its healing because its such a big area.


----------



## SpikeIsCute (Nov 13, 2011)

Heyy i have a red-eyed tree frog as well and it seems to have the same thing, what exactly did you do to get rid of it??


----------



## NhamNham (Apr 1, 2010)

If you are talking about the green spots, just put the humidity down for several days and it should be enough to make them dissapear...


----------



## SpikeIsCute (Nov 13, 2011)

*Great!*

Thanks


----------

